

Mr. Money Mustache answers early-retirement doubters - ilamont
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/mr-money-mustache-answers-early-retirement-doubters/2013/05/23/7a491fe2-c180-11e2-8bd8-2788030e6b44_story.html?hpid=z3

======
ilamont
Based on "Meet Mr. Money Mustache, the man who retired at 30":
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/meet-mr-money-
mustach...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/meet-mr-money-mustache-the-
man-who-retired-
at-30/2013/04/26/71e3e6a8-acf3-11e2-a8b9-2a63d75b5459_print.html)

HN Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5616143>

